# Too many tags



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh.........I was successful for:

bull bison
any elk
cow/calf elk
deer
any antelope
2 - doe/fawn antelope

geeze, I hope I get a crane tag



:-?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You can go ahead and send me the two doe antelope tags, I struck out for the second year in a row....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> You can go ahead and send me the two doe antelope tags, I struck out for the second year in a row....


ok

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You'll have enough sausage casing for 2 years. At least you'll be able to use 10% of your guns to shoot different animals. 

My 2 teenage sons and I have 5 deer tags, 3 elk tags, 2 doe lope tags and a moose tag. I think we will be letting a few tags go unfilled this year. And 5 of those tags came from WY. Thanks.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like you'll have to get another freezer. :grin:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would love some of the jerky when you get done with all that!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Uh.........I was successful for:
> 
> bull bison
> any elk
> ...


 And a Swan tag I hope....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah....feeling real sorry for you :OX/:...... :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> And a Swan tag I hope....


Yep, I'm due. I love the swan hunt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Yeah....feeling real sorry for you :OX/:...... :lol:


thanks

I'm prolly not going to have any room in my freezer for raccoons and muskrats. Do want me to save ya some later in the fall when it gets cooler?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Goob. Sounds like you need to retire for the fall.....then come back out of retirement to pay for all the fun. What good is killing a moose without doing a life size mount? I wonder if Packout could mount one laying on it's back holding up a queen sized bed with its legs? Now that would turn the ladies on for sure!-------------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My "Any Antelope" tag is for area 95. That's a good one and a hard one for residents to draw (no preference points for Resident Antelope tags). I've been working over there off and on and seen some nice bucks.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't decide if I should read the thread about how getting tags is impossible or this one about goob having too many...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Goob. If anyone deserves this kind of hunting season, it is you. Well done. Should be a fun year. We will be expecting pictures.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't imagine what will be hanging for months in your basement..... it'll look like texas chainsaw... haha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good on ya Goob. If anyone deserves this kind of hunting season, it is you. Well done. Should be a fun year. We will be expecting pictures.


Thanks. I didn't hunt much last year, just worked all the time.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Uh.........I was successful for:
> 
> bull bison
> any elk
> ...


I drew a Wyoming Sandhill Crane tag!!  Haven't drawn since 2011.

Man, I love to hunt cranes and have quite an investment of money and time in decoys, calls, permission to hunt private property, learning bird habits, and the "how-tos" on putting together a productive set-up. One could say we have it figured out and a crane hunt is normally a one day affair for me (us).

Crane tag holders can hunt geese on an early hunt that coincides with the crane hunt. And the dove hunt is open. Sometimes doves are abundant around the harvested wheat fields that cranes love so much. So if the cranes aren't cooperating there's other bird hunting opportunities.

Our crane season is brief, like 8 days. Hope I can get home to make the hunt.

.


----------

